# Big upper body....tiny arms



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello not too sure if this is the right section but best I could find 

Anyways been training for roughly 3 years and my upper body completely beats my arms in everyway , my lats already got the V-shape , chest is coming out nice and shoulders wide but from the front my arms look way to thin however from the side my arms look big.....looks stupid when facing someone

This is my general workout :

Tuesday - Chest / tri - 3 sets flat bench dumbbell press 8-10 reps ( heavy weight 28-30kg each hand )

3 sets incline bench dumbbell press 8-10 reps

3 sets cables for chest or a machine to work the chest 8-10 reps

Triceps- 3 sets of dips 10 reps

3 sets tricep cable ropes 8-10 reps

3 sets cable pulley push downs 8-10 reps

Thrusday : Legs/ abs

Friday - Shoulder / tri - shoulder workout mostly military press , shrugs , cable upright rows etc

Tricep workout pretty similar but maybe with bench close grip ( dont really feel it much for tri tho...form is spot on everything is fine but just don't feel it much )

Sunday - Back n Bicep - Back routine mostly pull ups, chin ups , lat pull downs and rows

Bicep - 3 sets of chin ups 8 -10 reps

3 sets dumbbell curls 8-10 reps ( my arms are literally dead by this point....)

Should also mention my biceps are never sore....ever no matter how hard I work them they feel dead in the gym but next day there fine....triceps sometimes is sore but rarely

So any help will be so much appreciated ! Thank you


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

A low bf % would work wonders. Not that I would know, but look at any lean guy who works out.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

pics?

(NoHomo)


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

Have you thought that you might be working your arms too much? Try a program for half a year which doesnt directly train your arms, just doing compounds and see if it works. Just an idea mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sounds like your training them too much and they have adapted .


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies , em my bf is pretty low dont think thats it tbh , I will try get some photos soon 

Majority of my exercises are compound , maybe 2-4 isolation a week tbh :/

Training them too hard ? a friend does around 2-3 more extra arm exercises compared to me and his arms are massive but hes got a tiny body....so i think maybe genetics plays a part ? But i will cut a few exercise of out my routine might just do tricep once a week with mostly just dips....see how that goes


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

mazo1 said:


> Thanks for the replies , em my bf is pretty low dont think thats it tbh , I will try get some photos soon
> 
> Majority of my exercises are compound , maybe 2-4 isolation a week tbh :/
> 
> Training them too hard ? a friend does around 2-3 more extra arm exercises compared to me and his arms are massive but hes got a tiny body....so i think maybe genetics plays a part ? But i will cut a few exercise of out my routine might just do tricep once a week with mostly just dips....see how that goes


Yeah training them to much mate...Your friend is your friend, you are you...both different people and will grow using different techniques! dont do any arm workouts, just rely on your chest and shoulder workouts for triceps and back workouts for biceps and see how you get on. simples.


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

Just to add, I did this for 6 months and saw more growth on my arms in that time than for the whole previous 1 1/2 years of weight training


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah will definitely eliminate majority of isolation workouts then  will still do dips for triceps...they seem to work


----------



## treecreeper (Nov 12, 2010)

if you want to get them looking thicker from the front you need to start doing hammer curls they will get you the thickness you are looking for and also do them 1st in your arm workout and dont hold anything back... good luck bro


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

How much do you deadlift?


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh finally someone who is in my position. I train tris with chest and bis with back. Might add a day where I train them again together. My tris don't grow. At all.


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't deadlift... injured my lower back in football about a year ago and still haven't fully recovered :/ , Yeah isolation workouts don't work too well for me I noticed dips seem to be working pretty well for my tri's so would say give them a go its the only thing I do for my tri's now really


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

I never used to train bi,s on the own and seen good improvement with heavy back work deads,bent rows,pull ups i started to isolate the on a seperate day but never seen any vast improvement for me heavy compounds low reps 5-6 3-4 movements heavy as poss with form


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mbb newlad said:


> I never used to train bi,s on the own and seen good improvement with heavy back work deads,bent rows,pull ups i started to isolate the on a seperate day but never seen any vast improvement for me heavy compounds low reps 5-6 3-4 movements heavy as poss with form


good post

i never train bis but just back work they are ok'ish

tris i hit after heavy pressing dont need alot at all


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I definetly agree with over-training probably being the culprit.. My biceps have grown quite a bit in the 3 weeks i've done less bicep exercises!


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

really starting to get ****ed with my tri's...lol still not sore this morning ! I done shoulder n tri's yesterday with 3 shoulders workouts ( my shoulders are sore when i lift my arms up...just like a usual shoulder day so no problems there )and only done 3 sets of dips ( 12 , 10 , 9 ) thats the only tricep exercise that day and still nothing....

Starting to consider to completely avoid tricep workout and just rely on my shoulder and chest workouts now ? any ideas ?

Don't think I'm over training tbh I mean my triceps have grown the past few months but really really slow compared to my other muscles ( same for biceps...really slow )


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Whereabouts are you? If local enough to Leicestershire, come train your triceps with me?


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

My Tri's and Bi's don't seem to grow either, it sucks


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

Dont strees pal sometimes certain exercises dont create doms my shoulders never feel sore in the morning never have since day one and theres beendays when ive really pound them.

I use close grip bench,and heavy dips cgb bout 110kg and dips i weigh 93kg at moment and 40kg on belt and still never get doms, the only exercise for tri that give me soreness is skull scrushers lightish weight slow controled for 10-12 reps. cgb,dips 5-6 reps


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Theres no such thing as 'they wont grow'. You just need to find out what is causing them to not grow. I had the same problem when I was younger when I did minimal leg work and didnt deadlift. Now I work legs twice a week, dont even have an 'arm day' and they have grown more than ever before.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Do biceps with legs. There are norwegian and danish studies which show growth accelarated when done with legs.

Just google it.


----------



## mazo1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Leicestershire? ooh bit far im up in north of scotland :/ , But have decided to completely rely on chest and shoulders for my tri's now going to see how that goes for a few months  my tri's are always dead anyways after just a chest workout so will post on results have a few months or so


----------

